# Best Buy Vs. Future Shop



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Which do you prefer?


----------



## iBaller (Jun 16, 2003)

I've been to both and I'd have to say I like Best Buy better.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I say best buy, their store has interesting stuff to look at, non-annoying staff, and GREAT DEALS. I got two cd's and they were each at least $5 cheaper than future shop. I also got a PCI usb card for my beige for $19.90

I also got a 2litre bottle of coke for free 
I signed up for a credit card, I got a $3000 credit limit. I'm kind of glad they dont sell macs, or else I might have had a g5 on my desk


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Same thing, different colours. 

But if I had to choose, I like future shop, I can never find anything in best buys music section, it's so unorganized. As well future shop has a web site, best buy has been in canada for how long and they still don't have one.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I find they are totally different, Future shop has either no employees in the store (except for cashiers) OR about 150 people that barely speak english trying to sell me something I wasnt even looking at. The staff at best buy are much better. They just said Hi and walked by me.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

You all know it's the same company...

Price one lower. price one higher... it's a sucker bet everytime...

U.S corp buys Can. corp.: keeps both names/ stores = marketing genius!


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I know its both the same corporation.... but they are totally different stores.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

A standard line I always here from Future Shop reps is :

" No we don't carry that brand here, but Best Buy does."


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I hate how our local futureshop has a huge sign out front proclaiming "proudly Canadian".

BS.

They're about as Canadian these days as walmart.

Get your music from a music store, not a box store.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I applied for the loan so i can start to shop at a music store 

I'm not paying $19.99 for a cd that costs $9.99 at best buy.

Now, dont get me wrong, I buy LP's all the time at music stores. But CD prices are just retarded.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

"OR about 150 *people that barely speak english*"

"But CD prices are just *retarded.*"


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Personally I don't care for either store. Future Shop I always felt under pressure when I entered the store, however this hasn't always been the case. It's the same with with BestBuy. Especially down here in the United States.

BestBuy is similar to FutureShop with a different colour scheme and a mascot I don't care for. Some stores have great employees and answer questions quite well, while other stores (only in the United States however  ), I wonder how the employee was even hired.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Personally, I don't think they are that similar, despite one owning the other.

Best Buy has much more of a "big box" feel to it than FS does.
BB primarily carries more consumer grade stuff, whereas FS primarily carries slightly higher end stuff.
BB stores are much nicer to walk around in, much less crowded (but this is really the same as #1).

They cater to different demographics neither of which I am really in. :-/


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

> i am also shocked by the people on this board who look down upon those who "barely speak english." they're trying to conform to this country and are trying to serve you. you don't have to be a jerk about other races.


Nothing is stopping you from saying "Excuse me, could you repeat that?" if you miss something they say. It's a bit frustrating but it's something that is commonplace in a multi-cultural community like the GTA.


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

> BestBuy is similar to FutureShop with a different colour scheme and a mascot I don't care for.


A chain store having a mascot is pretty creepy.
I'd consider that as a disincentive to buying there!

Personally, I don't buy at that type of store, but I have been in them with friends. Weird ambiance, if that's the word to describe the heebie-jeebies. I seem to experience agoraphobia in these temples-o-commerce. Which instantly vanishes as soon as I go outside. };¬P

iG/<


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I never cared for Future Shop, no offence to any employees that work there. With BestBuy's takeover it makes no difference. I did buy some consumer electronics at both for sheer convenience of it, as they're everywhere. Like, what do you do when your TV blows up while watching a good DVD? You fire up the ol' pickup and head for the nearest FS or BB...or when your cordless phone needs a new battery...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I think I've typically ended up at Future Shop, but largely due to geographic convenience--there are more of them closer to me than Best Buy.

This is how I deal with persistant salepeople. 

For salespeople I don't want/need to talk to who follow me around the store, I turn to them, smile, and politely but firmly say "If you continue to follow me around, I'm leaving the store without buying anything." 

Alternatively: (especially for commissioned salespeople) "I don't buy anything from people who follow me."

Normally, this startles them into backing off, but if they continue follow me, I leave. 

If they've given me some helpful information and they hover, I go with "Thank you, NAME. I'm going to wander around while I think about it, but I'll come and find you if I need anything else." And I do.


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

Future Shop, Best buy... not a great deal of difference.

If the sales staff are pushy, just ask for the Mac section.

I've bought stuff at Best Buy and had to return it, then ended up at FS. And I've bought stuff at FS, had to return it then ended up at BB.

Six of one, half a dozen of the other.


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

as a future shop employee, i feel disappointed on how my company is looked at by the ehmac members.

if a cd is cheaper somewhere else, let us know. we'll verify it, then match AND beat it by 10% of the difference.

at my store, i have it so the staff don't swarm around people. i challenge you to compare my store with other future shops. to be fair, i've worked in other stores in which the swarming DOES occur. for that i'm sorry. a commissioned environment does that to people.

i am also shocked by the people on this board who look down upon those who "barely speak english." they're trying to conform to this country and are trying to serve you. you don't have to be a jerk about other races. 

come to my future shop (hamilton, on) and you'll see it a bit differently. a bunch of us are mac guys as well. 

best buy and future shop are totally different stores, i assure you. most of the time, we know what we're talking about, versus the clerks at best buy.

and again, don't be a goddamn prick about those people "who barely speak english." whoever you are who said that, i'd like to step on your neck.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I want to be served in my language. Simple as that. I've had so many future shop employees I cant understand, to the point where I have had to walk away. 

I also like how the Best Buy employees dont come up to me and tell me that the Venturer or Magnasonic piece of junk I just walked by is the greatest thing in the world. 

As for the price match thing, I'd rather just buy it at the lower price in the first place instead of having to hunt around the future shop for an employee, then deal with their BS attitude.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

With Future shop it helps to already know what you want before
you enter the store, That way you can just find the product and
leave the store as fast as possible.

With Best Buy you can actually browse without being pestered by
a roving gang of sales people, If I was pestered by a sales person
in Best Buy then usually the conversation was more intelligent.

For example I was told not to buy a cheap wireless system that
they had on sale for $59. but to buy the more reliable D-Link,
Mainly because it was more compatible with Macintosh.
(They actually asked which O.S. I was using)

In another store, I might not have been stopped from making a mistake.

Dave


----------

